# SB Audigy 1 + Red Hat 9



## Patro (11. Dezember 2003)

Hey Leude

Hab Red Hat 9 (Kernel 2.4.20-8) bei mir installiert. Er erkennt die SB Audigy  zwar aber ich kriege keinen sound! Kann mir jemand helfen?

Hab digitale Boxen!

P.S Hab schon überall nachgeschaut, aber die einen kommen mit dem modul emu10k1 die anderen mit dem modul audigy......Da bin ich auch einwenig verwirrt.


----------



## JoelH (12. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

also ich weiss nicht ob es dir hilft aber ich hab Probleme beim Systemsound von KDE und zB. mplayer etc. wenn der ARTS Sound-Server (guck mal im KDE Kontrollzentrum) läuft. Wenn ich den ausschalte hab ich zwar keinen Systemsound mehr, brauch ich auch nicht, dafür gehen die Player richtig.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Dezember 2003)

Schon mal das neueste ALSA - Soundsystem probiert?


----------



## Patro (12. Dezember 2003)

Weiss nicht recht die einen sagen ich soll den von Creative nehmen die anderen den von ALSA....

Vorallem welchen Treiber verwendet RedHat 9 standardmässig?

Wie kann man Treiber deinstallieren


----------



## Habenix (17. Dezember 2003)

Welches modul ist z.Z. bei dir aktiv?


```
lsmod
```

in der Konsole eingeben!


----------



## tuxracer (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann zwar nicht helfen, aber herzliches Beileid.


Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit ner anderen REDHAT und ner Onboard AC97

anscheinend haben die bei REDHAT was gegen Musik


----------



## Habenix (17. Dezember 2003)

tuxracer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann zwar nicht helfen, aber herzliches Beileid.



dann verzichten wir hier auf dein Kommentar



> Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit ner anderen REDHAT und ner Onboard AC97
> 
> anscheinend haben die bei REDHAT was gegen Musik



no comment


----------



## profy (14. Juni 2004)

Die liebe Audigy unter Linux und digitalem Ausgang.
Ich habe das bei mir (SusE 9.1) auch noch nicht zum Laufen bekommen.
Bin bisher so vorgegangen:
Quellen des Kernels installiert.
Unter kernsourcepath/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt nach extout gesucht.
Das ist ein Modulparameter. Diesen kann ich unter Yast mit angeben und das ganze wird unter 2.6 Kernel scheinbar nach etc/modprobe.d/sound abgespeichert. 

```
options snd-emu10k1 enable=1 extout=0x1fff index=0options snd-emu10k1 enable=1 extout=0x1fff index=0
```
Habe alle möglichen Varianten ausprobiert und das Soundsystem neu gestartet. (Dies wird zumindest von Yast so vorgegaukelt)
Aber leider bisher keinen Erfolg.
Der Creative Inspire 5.1 Digital 5700 bekommt von der Soundkarte über den Digital DIN Anschluss keine Daten und somit kein Sound.
Habe nun auch keine Idee mehr :-(


----------

